# Sundown ski swap



## MR. evil (Nov 8, 2008)

Just got back from the Sundown ski swap....what a zoo! I couldn't belive how many people were there and the amount of gear. Randi and I took one of my nephews to get a pair of ski's for his combo B-day / Xmas present. We ended up picking up a brand new pair of Salomon Scrambler 700 skis, some new poles, and some used boots for $250......Thats what I call a sweet deal!

We also tried to pick up our season passes while we were there. But there was some mix up with out order and we couldn't get them. Somehow the system says that we already picked them up, and the person running the counter didn't have the rights to print out another set of passes.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

The lady had some problems with mine last night. Said something about it already was printed. Ended up doing something and printed it out.

Btw, did you notice if my boots were still there?:wink:


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> The lady had some problems with mine last night. Said something about it already was printed. Ended up doing something and printed it out.
> 
> :



I think that is the same problem we had.....but we couldn't get them today


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice to hear the great turn-out continues! :beer: Great place to score some deals. We got Dalbello boots for the kids last night for $25/pair. Yeah, they're used, but who cares. They work just fine. Ethan's boots look a little like Brian's Crosses, actually.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Nice to hear the great turn-out continues! :beer: Great place to score some deals. We got Dalbello boots for the kids last night for $25/pair. Yeah, they're used, but who cares. They work just fine. Ethan's boots look a little like Brian's Crosses, actually.



The boots my nephew got were also Dalbello boots, and they were $35.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 8, 2008)

Did they have any great finds in the dumpster?
When we went to the ski swap here a few weeks ago I snagged a pair of Pre1200's with some sweet  Solly Equipe 747's.
FREE!!!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 8, 2008)

might go there tonight and do some dumpster diving


steve


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

They had a guy at the end of the line making sure you didn't have any straight skis or rear entry boots that you were going to check in.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 9, 2008)

What's wrong with straight skis and rear entry boots? :???:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> What's wrong with straight skis and rear entry boots? :???:



It's kinda funny to see the stuff some people bring into a swap. Some of them get pretty pissed at Wachusett when they won't let them sell their old skis. I don't think they have a restriction on boots, but they do have folks making recommendations.


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> What's wrong with straight skis and rear entry boots? :???:


They wouldn't allow sales of anything that they felt was "unsafe" equipment. Like all bindings had to be ones that a shop would actually work on, for example.  Last year at the end of the swap, I remember seeing a small dump truck with a lot of straight skis in the back. It was tempting ... would have made the someday project of adirondack ski chairs all that much easier to complete. :idea:


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> It's kinda funny to see the stuff some people bring into a swap. Some of them get pretty pissed at Wachusett when they won't let them sell their old skis. I don't think they have a restriction on boots, but they do have folks making recommendations.


Yea, I know 

At a couple of our local swaps they have a dumpster area where that stuff can be riffled through for projects.  This area has a disclaimer posted in regards to being outdated or not indemnified.
  You can actually find some cool stuff.

After the swap, the stuff literally gets hauled to the dump.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> What's wrong with straight skis and rear entry boots? :???:





wa-loaf said:


> It's kinda funny to see the stuff some people bring into a swap. Some of them get pretty pissed at Wachusett when they won't let them sell their old skis. I don't think they have a restriction on boots, but they do have folks making recommendations.



I applaud Sundown for keeping the gear more current. Most of the stuff I saw people bringing in was pretty nice. Not only did they have a straight ski limit, but they weren't allowing anything over a 180 cm. That seemed a tad restrictive, but probably safe for a feeder hill in CT.

Tim - if you thought it was a zoo browsing, you should have tried selling something. I spent a lot of time in lines Friday night and again today for my $160 I made. Somehow being at the beloved local haunt made the waits okay though.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2008)

I got there around 1, the guy checked my ticket and went and collected my cash, no lines at all and was back to my car in 5 minutes.

I did notice that there was a line to make a purchase.


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I got there around 1, the guy checked my ticket and went and collected my cash, no lines at all and was back to my car in 5 minutes.
> 
> I did notice that there was a line to make a purchase.


I waited until 3 to give the optimum chance for sale... and I guess everyone else was thinking the same thing. It wasn't too bad, just had some rude people to deal with (like the lady who cut in front of me and about 8 other people, then actually asked if I would save her spot :roll. The only regret I have is that we didn't score a deal on skis for Ethan like we did for Mags last year. I didn't think we'd find $10 skis again, but less than $75 would have been nice. He's only going to use them for 1-2 years to mostly shuffle around, KWIM. I mean the kid is only 17 months old.  Oh well...


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 10, 2008)

Carrie, for 75.00, you can buy these
http://www.sierraskis.com/2008-Dynastar-My-First-Ski-39956.asp
http://www.sierraskis.com/Dynastar-Team-4-11077.asp


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Carrie, for 75.00, you can buy these
> http://www.sierraskis.com/2008-Dynastar-My-First-Ski-39956.asp
> http://www.sierraskis.com/Dynastar-Team-4-11077.asp



We turned down $75.00 skis that were skis _and_ bindings.  We were hoping for a cheaper pair like the $10 skis (and bindings) we found for our daughter last year.  No need for new stuff.  Besides those are too long...


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 10, 2008)

out of curiosity, what length do you want for someone his size/age?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> out of curiosity, what length do you want for someone his size/age?



The shortest I've seen at 70cm.  It doesn't matter a whole lot, at 1.5 years old the plastic skis that strap to their boots probably would have been fine.  I doubt he'll do more than shuffle around.  He really liked the real boots though so we went that route.  I want to get the addiction firmly started at an early age.


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The shortest I've seen at 70cm.  It doesn't matter a whole lot, at 1.5 years old the plastic skis that strap to their boots probably would have been fine.  I doubt he'll do more than shuffle around.  He really liked the real boots though so we went that route.  I want to get the addiction firmly started at an early age.



He seems like a big boy, but understand that most bindings require the kid to be 30 lbs. My almost 3 year old is still only 26 lbs. :lol: Her almost 6 year old sister is barely 40 lbs. My kids have always been peanuts...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> He seems like a big boy, but understand that most bindings require the kid to be 30 lbs. My almost 3 year old is still only 26 lbs. :lol: Her almost 6 year old sister is barely 40 lbs. My kids have always been peanuts...



I think he's around 25lbs right now.  Never been too worried about my kids being too small. 

My 3yo is around 50lbs...


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I think he's around 25lbs right now.  Never been too worried about my kids being too small.
> 
> My 3yo is around 50lbs...


He was 25.5 lbs at his check up in September. I wouldn't be surprised if he was 26.5+ now. He's actually small for his age compared to Mags.  And yes, she weighed in at 50 lbs at the ER last week. But that's because she was clothed, with shoes, holding a dishrag to her gashed head... we can subtract a few pounds for all that, right?  Luckily, they're also very tall for their ages.

Yes, we were hoping to score another phenomenal deal. Guess the $10 skis/bindings was a once in a lifetime thing. :lol: $50 or under would have been nice, though. It's not likely he'll be doing a massive amount of skiing in the next 2 years, but I do want to start him young.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 10, 2008)

severine said:


> He was 25.5 lbs at his check up in September. I wouldn't be surprised if he was 26.5+ now. He's actually small for his age compared to Mags.  And yes, she weighed in at 50 lbs at the ER last week. But that's because she was clothed, with shoes, holding a dishrag to her gashed head... we can subtract a few pounds for all that, right?  Luckily, they're also very tall for their ages.
> 
> Yes, we were hoping to score another phenomenal deal. Guess the $10 skis/bindings was a once in a lifetime thing. :lol: $50 or under would have been nice, though. It's not likely he'll be doing a massive amount of skiing in the next 2 years, but I do want to start him young.



I picked up these for my 2 yr old : http://www.levelninesports.com/head-2006-xrc-junior-skis-blue-67cm-p-2320.html

They were only $39 at the time, but it's still a good price. I also found brand new atomic kids bindings on Geartrade.com for $5 being sold by Backcountry.com.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I picked up these for my 2 yr old : http://www.levelninesports.com/head-2006-xrc-junior-skis-blue-67cm-p-2320.html
> 
> They were only $39 at the time, but it's still a good price. I also found brand new atomic kids bindings on Geartrade.com for $5 being sold by Backcountry.com.



Cool!  Thanks for the tip.  Unfortunately I don't see any $5 bindings on geartade any more.   I'll have to keep my eyes open.


----------

